# Marbury-Kidd



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Everyone says Kidd is the best PG in the NBA and Marbury is a notch behind Kidd. However, I would rather have Marbury over Kidd for sure. This is a new,improved, and different Marbury. He is ready to reach max potential here in NY. This is a dream come true for Marbury and Knicks fans, its just perfect. I am telling you, pretty soon everyone will be saying Marbury is the best PG. I see it beggining to happen right now and im loving it.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

As a fan of both players, I would rather have Kidd right now. I have always felt that Marbury was the better scorer, while Kidd was the better PG. I still feel that way.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

just cause marbury is doing well right now doesnt mean he is better...kidd is established


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Everyone says Kidd is the best PG in the NBA and Marbury is a notch behind Kidd. However, I would rather have Marbury over Kidd for sure. This is a new,improved, and different Marbury. He is ready to reach max potential here in NY. This is a dream come true for Marbury and Knicks fans, its just perfect. I am telling you, pretty soon everyone will be saying Marbury is the best PG. I see it beggining to happen right now and im loving it.


man, dun let the success go to your head. Kidd is the BEST pg in the league. Hes a first-team allstar, a triple-threat, a true leader, went to the finals TWICE!

Marbury is good. Kidd is better.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I am really pulling for a Nets/Knicks playoff series. Kidd v Marbury, on that stage, would be epic.

Although it would suck for the Nets to have potentially play seven road games. :no:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> just cause marbury is doing well right now doesnt mean he is better...kidd is established


Marbury has been awesome for several years. He's quite established.

As to the original question, I think it depends upon the sort of team you already have. If you have a team with several very good scorers, then Jason Kidd is the best way to go. He's a pure distributor who's happy to let others take the shots.

If you had a team that didn't have very many good scorers on it, then I would definitely select Stephon Marbury. He has the scoring talent to be the focal point of the offense and the play-making talent to get his teammates easier hoops when the defense collapses on him.

To me, it's like asking who's better: John Stockton or Isaiah Thomas? Both are great, who would be better for your team depends on your personnel.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Everyone says Kidd is the best PG in the NBA and Marbury is a notch behind Kidd. However, I would rather have Marbury over Kidd for sure. This is a new,improved, and different Marbury. He is ready to reach max potential here in NY. This is a dream come true for Marbury and Knicks fans, its just perfect. I am telling you, pretty soon everyone will be saying Marbury is the best PG. I see it beggining to happen right now and im loving it.


I'm a big fan of Marbury's. When he is not playing against the Nets so him getting traded to the Knicks is a bummer for me. I think he got a bum rap with the Nets as he didn't play with talent. KMart was a rook, Harris was our starting PG with him, Newman was 1st off the bench, KVH was hurt alot we didn't have Collins or anyone whom could resemble a center, Williams was more so exposed due to the lack of talent around him. But I hated how he tore the team apart with his attitude. When he was traded I was disappointed, but after watching Kidd I think it couldn't had worked out better for the Nets. But you're right his attitude has changed alot in the past years, and he and Kidd are up there and he has youth on his side too.

-Petey


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

well kidd has brought jersey to two straight NBA finals while marbury has not. i would rather have kidd because he seems like a better leader and he is te perfect fit for jersey.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Kidd. I don't know if anyone else in the league makes his teammates better.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

You guys may disagree with me but IMO, Kidd is a little overrated when everyone starts to refer to him as the best PG in the league right now. Marbury is as good as him, if not better, at being a point guard, and is miles ahead when it comes to scoring himself. 

Btw, I'm not saying that Kidd sucks or whatever, it's jsut that I would rather have Marbury on my team than Kidd.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> I am really pulling for a Nets/Knicks playoff series. Kidd v Marbury, on that stage, would be epic.


Oh yeah :yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Kidd. I don't know if anyone else in the league makes his teammates better.


Duncan.  He can pass from the post out of all those double teams. With Duncan on the floor at least 12 minutes a game there is someone open and if he has the ball he will help find him.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I also never understand why people talk about Marbury's low FG% when Kidd's is always horrible


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

skill-wise starbury is definately a better shooter and scorer than kidd, but if you want a proto-type pg who can lead your team to a winning record then kidd is your name, not saying you cant win with starbury, but kidd is more guarenteed than starbury when it comes to winning, on a consistent basis, kidd has a better knack to make those around him better, he make bad players good, good players better, better players star, stars into superstar.
while starbury is look to score first then pass second, passing never come naturally to starbury as it is to kidd (largely because kidd himself is a bad shooterm very inconsistent, thats a big reason why kidd has to pass the ball simply because even if hes looking to shoot first himself, he simply couldnt make it).


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> well kidd has brought jersey to two straight NBA finals while marbury has not. i would rather have kidd because he seems like a better leader and he is te perfect fit for jersey.


Wow that was a really ignorant comment, you obviously dont know how the make up of the nets team has changed just since marbury left, and also the difference in the Pheonix team that marbury joined compared to the team that kidd played with. 

I think both are very good in there own ways and I think they fit in well with there teams. I truely think Kidd is better with passing to more athletic players, and is better at passing in the open floor. Also it is obvious that Kidd is a better rebounder which is why he is able to get tripple doubles. IMO marbury is better at creating open shots for others in a half court setting, and is better at creating his own shots and getting to the hole. I really think marbury's passing is underrated. With Houston having his knee problems he has really only gotten assists from KVH, Kurt Thomas, Doleac, Anderson, and Penny, yet he manges to average almost 9 assists a game and its not just because of when he was in Phenoex because he had a 17 assist night here with the knicks. IMO they are both among top pgs in the league, but they just have different skills and strengths. It would be great if the knicks and the Nets could meet in the playoffs, people could see these two gaurds go head to head and see some solid basketball games as well, from two competitive teams.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

People just don't realize how good a passer Marbury actually is.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> People just don't realize how good a passer Marbury actually is.


Being a great passer doesnt meant a good playmaker. And able to penerate well doesnt meant u are a good playmaker either..


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

I liked Steph when he played with the Nets, but after seeing Kidd in the '01-02 season, I am so glad they made that trade. Steph is a great player, and he seems to be improving his leadership skills, but until he leads his team to a good playoff run, I'll never accept anyone's argument that they'd rather have him leading their team than Kidd. Jason Kidd almost single-handedly turned the Nets franchise around.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd. Better passer, rebounder, faster and quicker with the ball, better defender, leader, playmaker. Now this, is a no brainer.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont think Kidd is better a D. Or faster,Quicker or a better playmaker. I would take Marbury without a doubt if he had the right players he could easily be a Isiah type point. He has always been put on young or crappy teams.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> I would take Marbury without a doubt if he had the right players he could easily be a Isiah type point.


You just proved all the Kidd supporters point. It doesnt matter who Kidd plays with, cuz hell still get it done. Marbury played with Stoudemire, Marion, and Joe Johnson!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I said young if u even payed attention to what I worte. Kidd has better players on his team.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> I said young if u even payed attention to what I worte. Kidd has better players on his team.


Jefferson and Martin arent young?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Not as young as Amare. Plus there is more talent on the Nets roster overall then on the Suns. Also the Suns were in the West with less talent and had a very good season cuz Marbury. There is no way I would ever take Kidd over Marbury.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> You just proved all the Kidd supporters point. It doesnt matter who Kidd plays with, cuz hell still get it done.


I don't think that's true. I think if he played with a bunch of poor offensive players, he'd find a lot of his passes led to clanked shots or fumbled catches. At that point, Kidd doesn't have the offensive ability to carry the team in scoring.

Marbury isn't as optimal with very good offensive players, but would be much more valuable than Kidd on a team with poor offensive players. He can carry the top scoring load and still play-make for teammates when the defense collapses on him.

It never hurts to have either. But they each have different strengths, suited to different types of teams.


----------



## catcher (Jan 2, 2004)

In Kidd's last year with the suns, he had marion, robinson(cliff), rogers and delk. And they still won more games than last years suns. They had 50+ wins


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Ill take Marbury over Kidd right now, and I would have done the same a year ago.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I also never understand why people talk about Marbury's low FG% when Kidd's is always horrible


That is because Kidd doesn't shot as much as Marbury, nor is the focal point in their system's offenses.

-Petey


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> Ill take Marbury over Kidd right now, and I would have done the same a year ago.


Really? I think Kidd is a bit overrated, but I still wouldnt think twice about taking him over Marbury.


----------

